# Kioti CK3510SE HST shifting issue



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

I have an issue with the HST on this tractor with only a few hours. It is very hard to get into the 
L-M-H range without feathering the forward/reverse foot pedals. (if not, the gears will make a grinding sound)
Have others had this issue? 

Just got my ETA grapple, scraper blade and pallet fork in, along with a speeco quick hitch. All implements seem 
well built.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Stude,

This is a problem common to many tractors & hydrostats. I suggest that you throttle down before making the shift. Only takes a few seconds...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

My 2021 CH3510 HST does the same thing and it is a common problem with most if not all smaller HST tractors......Big T is correct, you need to make sure that you are at an idle before you put it into a range or change ranges.....Also, if you are trying to go into low range and it is hard to go then try M then go back to neutral then into L.....This seems to work great for me.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the tractor has a clutch pedal, then use that, that is what it is designed for, if you have torque converter drive, then as the blokes have said, lower the engine revs.


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

Guys thanks for the replies. No, this is an HST trans, so no clutch pedal. 
From the first time I operated it, I have kept the rpms low when trying to go into the different ranges. Only thing that helps is feathering the forward/reverse pedals while gently engaging into range.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

StudeHudson said:


> Guys thanks for the replies. No, this is an HST trans, so no clutch pedal.
> From the first time I operated it, I have kept the rpms low when trying to go into the different ranges. Only thing that helps is feathering the forward/reverse pedals while gently engaging into range.


Sorry, I should have checked the Kioti specs before offering a comment which was based on my Kubota with HST drive and does have a clutch pedal, to which I have to use when engaging either high or low gear and both the 540 and 1000rpm PTO drives.

It is unusual then to be having gear crashing with the design of the Kioti models, I wonder if the engine has slightly increased in RPM's after loosening up and settling in, anyway!, was just a thought.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

FredM: Easy assumption to make. My CK 3510 HST has a clutch for shifting as you stated. Guess they changed that feature.
As for the hard to shift, Mine was like that at first, smooths out with use. One guy said his still did after a year, but he used mid range all the time and seldom PTO


----------



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

I bought a CK2610 HST this spring and have roughly 20 hrs on it now. I have the same issue when switching gears. It seems if you have it in gear and go to neutral sometimes the tractor rolls just enough and the gears don't like up when going to the next gear. If change gears on flat surface it's not as bad. If you stop, hold the brake and change gears it should help some.


----------



## BrkMstr (Sep 22, 2019)

StudeHudson said:


> I have an issue with the HST on this tractor with only a few hours. It is very hard to get into the
> L-M-H range without feathering the forward/reverse foot pedals. (if not, the gears will make a grinding sound)
> Have others had this issue?
> 
> ...


My CK3510SE HST - did the same thing when I got it, Like you I feathered it a little when needed - as it broke in it smoothed out, at fifty hours I changed all the fluids and that seemed to smooth it out even more.....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> Sorry, I should have checked the Kioti specs before offering a comment which was based on my Kubota with HST drive and does have a clutch pedal, to which I have to use when engaging either high or low gear and both the 540 and 1000rpm PTO drives.
> 
> It is unusual then to be having gear crashing with the design of the Kioti models, I wonder if the engine has slightly increased in RPM's after loosening up and settling in, anyway!, was just a thought.



It will change the engine RPMs if you have the "linked pedal" engaged otherwise it should not.....Mine has gotten better the more hours I get on it, right at 100 hours now, but it still will do it from time to time......Dealer said that this is a known minor issue with them and no real fix right now.....


----------

